# Livery Yards South Lanarkshire



## daisylazy12 (21 January 2015)

Hey everyone, I'm looking for D.I.Y livery in Lesmahagow, Strathaven, Chapelton or Stonehouse areas for four horses. Must have all year round turnout and can't be any more than £25 per week.  Please let me know if you know of anywhere as it's urgent. Thanks x


----------



## vera123 (25 January 2015)

Kennidies most places seem to be bout £30 these days


----------

